# No wet diaper for a 2 year old since 9:30 this am??



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

how long is it safe for him to be dry like that? I don't think he's ever gone this long. He's had some to drink today but not much though I've been pushing the fluids on him. I know he's not dehydrated yet because he was crying at dinner time and didn't seem to have a hard time making tears.

He's sleeping now, but he's sweating like you wouldn't believe. He doesn't feel like he has a fever, he's in a light cotton footie sleeper and his room isn't warm at all.


----------



## robinCBN (Jan 22, 2008)

I couldn't say what was up with him, does he usually sweat? I know this was posted yesterday, saturday, has he peed yet? I think after 18 hours or so you are supposed to start wondering.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm... I think if he's sweating it indicates that he isn't dehydrated right? If he was fevered and NOT sweating it would be more worrisome. Maybe his body s sweating out the toxins right now so urinating isn't as much a priority? Just speculating. If you still nurse, let him nurse as much as he wants and as you are already doing, just keep water or juice available to him. Maybe a cool washcloth on the head or a nice lukewarm bath? GL.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robinCBN* 
I couldn't say what was up with him, does he usually sweat? I know this was posted yesterday, saturday, has he peed yet? I think after 18 hours or so you are supposed to start wondering.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherweh* 
Hmmm... I think if he's sweating it indicates that he isn't dehydrated right? If he was fevered and NOT sweating it would be more worrisome. Maybe his body s sweating out the toxins right now so urinating isn't as much a priority? Just speculating. If you still nurse, let him nurse as much as he wants and as you are already doing, just keep water or juice available to him. Maybe a cool washcloth on the head or a nice lukewarm bath? GL.

Thanks mamas!

No, he doesn't usually sweat like that. He was wet this morning and has had 2 wet diapers today. He's still a sweating machine, which is odd.

He was sweating and crying so I was pretty sure he wasn't dehydrated at that point but it was just weird. I know babies can get dehydrated quickly but not sure about toddlers.

I think he's fighting something off and he might have been on his way to dehydration so his body was preserving fluids.









Thanks for the help!!


----------

